
Why Does My Chrome Have a 90GB PNG File in Virtual Mem for Whispernet Proxy? - reilly3000
http://imgur.com/qDPUvD6
======
detaro
Apparently that's a PNaCl program, that for some reason got a .PNG extension:
[https://chromium.googlesource.com/chromium/src.git/+/master/...](https://chromium.googlesource.com/chromium/src.git/+/master/chrome/browser/resources/whispernet_proxy/whispernet_proxy.nmf.png)

and whispernet-proxy doesn't show in the list because it is a extension that
ships with chrome.

[https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/chrome/3qLYze...](https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/chrome/3qLYze2nJ3Y)

It seems to have to do something with talking to nearby devices (by audio
channels?) via the copresence API:

[https://developer.chrome.com/apps/copresence](https://developer.chrome.com/apps/copresence)

[https://codereview.chromium.org/438513002/](https://codereview.chromium.org/438513002/)

That's what I could glean from a quick google search...

